# lets see whats happening on chi ppl !!!!!



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

right lets take a look here









lets see if my gorjuss lily is on









mmmm im having trouble typing









awwww zac wait your turn









but romeo i seee sumthin interesting









right squirt outta my way its my turn









mmmmmm that pawsome treats thread looks good









mummy i think we should get some pawsome treats they look yummy


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

honey noooooo its not your turn yet









right i think i need my glasses









i love chi ppl









right move over zac my turn now









ohh i love shadows birthday dress its soo chic









ok mummy we will let you back on now x


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

LOL OMG THAT IS SOOOO FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HAHAHAHHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHA oh i just laughed out loud and i'm at work!!! everyone just looked at me like i'm a freak HAHAHA oh they crack me up!! i love Zac "wait Romeo i think i see something" LOL
They need their glasses on, look at them squinting HAHA ohhhhhh you made my day!!!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

glad it made you laugh tasha hehehe


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Mandy, these have me laughing out loud. Your captions are perfect. I just love your babies!!! Great pictures.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

HAHA i had to have another look. I'm still laughing... oh how funny!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Haaaaa, I had to go back and read it all again. That is so cute! You are so animated. Love it.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

oh, Mandy! you are too much. they are so cute and funny!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol how cute. look at those squinting eyes!


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

:laughing9: Oh those were great, perfect shots and captions!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG!!!! Is that cute or what! Oh just look at those little faces...Good pictures Mandy


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Hilarious photos and captions!


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

Too funny! I love how concentrated they look... so natural! Now I know what Milou is up when noone is home...


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

That is so cute. I love all the poses and captions ^^.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG that had be laughing out load. LOVE Zacy bhoy squinting at the laptop. He needs his specs I think.
Too cute Mandy.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Oh Mandy, these have me laughing out loud. Your captions are perfect. I just love your babies!!! Great pictures.


thanks robin it was fun thinking them up x



> HAHA i had to have another look. I'm still laughing... oh how funny!


lol glad you liked it tasha



> Haaaaa, I had to go back and read it all again. That is so cute! You are so animated. Love it.


thanks pam glad you enjoyed it



> oh, Mandy! you are too much. they are so cute and funny!


thanks robbie they are so funny sometimes


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> lol how cute. look at those squinting eyes!


lol pidge zacy is a funny guy



> Oh those were great, perfect shots and captions!


thanks rebel it was fun to do



> OMG!!!! Is that cute or what! Oh just look at those little faces...Good pictures Mandy


thanks darlene 



> Hilarious photos and captions!


glad you liked them crystal



> Too funny! I love how concentrated they look... so natural! Now I know what Milou is up when noone is home...


lol they do like to know whats happening on chi ppl



> That is so cute. I love all the poses and captions ^^.


thank you 



> OMG that had be laughing out load. LOVE Zacy bhoy squinting at the laptop. He needs his specs I think.
> Too cute Mandy.


lol lynda he does look like he needs specs lol


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

hehehe, Very cute pics!!! Love the captions!!


----------



## Rider&SallysMomma (Aug 10, 2009)

Hahaha!! These pics are so hilarious! Your chi's are precious!


----------



## Bellschi (Aug 7, 2009)

That is too CUTE!! They are adorable!!


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

that was really good 
made me laugh too!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

The one with it's eyes closed is priceless,the look on the face says it all.Great


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

LMAO Mandy that is excellent! Had a much needed great laugh. The pics and captions are awesome! Wonderful thread! lol


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Love, love, love, love, love........those photos - absoloutely hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

lmao that's too funny!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha, that is so cute and funny


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Hahah what great pics


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

R you checking out ebay ?..hehe...too cute..


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Perfect pics, Perfect Captions,
Perfect fur babies.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

That was really cute. Now you know what they do when you're out. lol


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

oh my god hoe cute!!! I love the captions especially the one about he treats lol.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

What a riot!  What do they do when you're not home???


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

hahaha how stinkin cute!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

LOL! This is hilarious. Your chis are super smart to use the computer.


----------

